# Tobacco Charge 2020



## newstl (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey all!

I'm new to the company as a team leader, so I'm not eligible for benefits just yet. However, I've discovered that the company has a tobacco surcharge. I'm just curious how much that is (roughly) since I'll enroll in the health insurance. That way I can compare the premiums to my old employer's since my last employer did not have a tobacco surcharge. If it's too high, then I'll quit before I enroll since no one would really know that I smoke (I've only worked three shifts at this point, all of them at a training store).

Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Say no, if don't you smoke. No charge.


----------



## newstl (Feb 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Say no, if don't you smoke. No charge.



I am a smoker, but I’m thinking that I’ll just stop smoking (since it’s not worth throwing away even more money), I was just trying to get a feel for what the charge would be if I didn’t stop smoking.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2020)

newstl said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm new to the company as a team leader, so I'm not eligible for benefits just yet. However, I've discovered that the company has a tobacco surcharge. I'm just curious how much that is (roughly) since I'll enroll in the health insurance. That way I can compare the premiums to my old employer's since my last employer did not have a tobacco surcharge. If it's too high, then I'll quit before I enroll since no one would really know that I smoke (I've only worked three shifts at this point, all of them at a training store).
> 
> Thanks!


It’s 15$ per pay check . Roughly 800$ a year I know because I have this beautiful bad habit lol


----------



## newstl (Feb 26, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It’s 15$ per pay check . Roughly 800$ a year I know because I have this beautiful bad habit lol



thank you! Are you paid weekly or biweekly?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2020)

newstl said:


> thank you! Are you paid weekly or biweekly?


By weekly


----------



## newstl (Feb 26, 2020)

Cool! Just double checking. I’m not sure if some people are paid weekly depending on state (that’s how it was at my last job).
Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2020)

newstl said:


> I am a smoker, but I’m thinking that I’ll just stop smoking (since it’s not worth throwing away even more money), I was just trying to get a feel for what the charge would be if I didn’t stop smoking.


If you’re willing to quit, go for it!!! Regardless of extra fee.


----------



## newstl (Feb 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If you’re willing to quit, go for it!!! Regardless of extra fee.


Yeah for sure! With what the company offers to quit, I’m definitely still going to try it. But I may try a little more “slow and steady” versus right away.


----------

